# Rehab. Rewind. Retry.



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm not very good at this journal lark. I'm even less good at the training business. This journal probably won't have a lot of training in it (for now), it's purpose is something else.

I quite fancied bodybuilding 5 years ago but my head was in completely the wrong place. Instead, I decided to go the powerlifting route.

Unfortunately, I've managed 3 horrendous back injuries this year (after finally getting rid of a niggling shoulder injury), which has meant I've been out of action properly since May.

I don't just lift weights, I also train for Roller Derby, though one of my injuries was caused by that.

As this is the third time this year I've been completely unable to train, I've spent a lot of time thinking.....

It really is time to stop chasing the weights, stop trying to get back to where I was and look after myself.

The purpose of this journal is to document my rehab from being only allowed to walk a bit, until I actually get back to 'real' training again. You can all laugh as I have to go back to using pink dumbbells, and think of 101 ways to avoid deadlifts (the catalyst for 2 injuries this year!) 

Hence the 'rewind' bit. I've done it before - come back to training after a long layoff and had to start from scratch. It sucks, but it's probably what I need. :sad:

It's also the time to finally get my eating in check. I can't train, so can't really follow a BB diet - there would be no point, but I CAN clean it up. While building up to using weights, I can at least get into some good habits 

I've just come back from holiday where I walked a lot, and thought a lot. I was all set with a 6 month plan but then my back didn't get better. I spent the last couple of weeks feeling a bit depressed and left out - like I'm not part of anything anymore, whether it be BB, powerlifting or roller derby.

Today finds me a little more optimistic. The local Chinese herbalist did some massage earlier, a bit of acupuncture and his diagnosis is an inflamed SI joint. When he was examining me, he said, 'You picked up something heavy and your hip cracked?'

That's exactly what happened. Physio told me I had a slipped disc. I remain unconvinced.

Either way, I've been told inflammation should start to go down by the end of the week and the feeling will come back to my heel, and the strength to my leg. That's good enough for me. I have 2 days now of working away, no gym and will just go for walks and enjoy the sea. First part of rehab is to stay active and not aggravate the joint


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Pink dumbbells... not saying a word :whistling:

Good plan Beks, back to basics and getting fully functional then start ramping up slowly... good luck with it all mate...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yeah yeah you'll be beating me on weights for years now lol!

Been a tiring day. Drove to london and back in 2 completely unfamiliar works car. First time i've driven in over 2 weeks and my clutch foot ended up numb! Bloody london. . . Now on a train to st pancras as i'm off to folkestone to work for a couple of days. Happy to report that although limping, back and leg feel better, still flexible though the seat on this train is grim


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Feeling more flexible today though heel still numb, foot seems to be slightly stronger. Still can't do tiptoe though. . .

Got the hump as the hotel told me i couldn't have a cooked brekky. . Had toast and yoghurt. Not exactly filling lol but probably better for me pmsl! If i walk really slowly, the limp is hardly noticeable. Feeling weak so tonight will see if i can still do press ups.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

After a slight twinge earlier, seems i am currently pain free, at 95% flexibility, it's just the numbness and weakness bothering me. Done stretching and 2 sets of 10 press ups. Found them quite hard but managed it. Has cheered me up a bit, hopefully i should be able to go shooting this weekend


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Good luck with it..just starting to get back into my training properly again.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I wish I could get my act together....


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck Bexs xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo Bex - will be following as ever and adding the usual banal comments x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Woah - replies like buses lol!

Albie - is crap having to start again and having to have enough patience not to overdo it. Lesson learned here!

Slamdog - it's one of those things. By the time i got my act together i got impatient and ended up injured again!

Banal comments welcome - i do enough to everyone else! Just don't expect anything interesting for a bit . . .


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jem said:


> Yo Bex - will be following as ever and adding the usual anal comments x


 :rolleye:

:laugh:

Good luck with the recovery Beks, will look in from time to time to make sure

your keeping it real


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hope your return is injury free.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

becklet - get in the fuking gym and stop moaning. You can train all the parts of your body that don't hurt and aren't carrying injury. I blew my L5 and had it operated in 1996 and it held me down for a short time but get back to it.

I'm not sayinh you don't have to think a bit cause you do but there are many people training round far worse injuries than you or I have endured....amputees, soldiers with terrible damage, car crash victims, paraplegics.

The first thing I would try to do if I was you would be to get positive, I'm seeing negative and a few excuses - reasons why you can't eat or can't train.

Up to you, a great body is not easy and it's not free


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha thanks urinal, i do enjoy a good Bollocking. Would love to get back to the gym, physio told me under no circumstances do any weight training, not even arms ffs. Or swimming. After recent experiences i don't exactly hold physios in high regard.

To be fair to the chinese chap, he said just to avoid exercise that would aggravate the injury, not a blanket ban.

Have had no opportunity to go to a gym as i'm away and the local gym won't do a day pass.

No excuses here just frustration and annoyance at myself for injuring myself again!

Will be going to gym tomorrow, time allowing, though i definitely won't be doing deads :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha thanks urinal, i do enjoy a good Bollocking. Would love to get back to the gym, *physio *told me under no circumstances do any weight training, not even arms ffs.


seriously full of ****e. I had 2 physio tell be not to train any more...tools

I've had to knock deads on the head (do 200kg cable deads still) and I rarely squat AS I said - you learn the injury, you learn to train round it don't pass the responsibility for your body on to anyone else


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Uriel said:


> seriously full of ****e. I had 2 physio tell be not to train any more...tools
> 
> I've had to knock deads on the head (do 200kg cable deads still) and I rarely squat AS I said - you learn the injury, you learn to train round it don't pass the responsibility for your body on to anyone else


100% agree with this post:thumbup1:

How do you do 200kg cable deads?? Most cables don't carry that much weight?

Would be interested in doing these as my back keeps fvcking up with deads


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aye after my most recent experiences with an osteopath and a physio, decided they're after my cash and can Bollocks. From now on i'm listening to my body and the chinaman who also said don't sit on the floor or pick anything heavy from the floor - until it's healed. Think i can get away with training shoulders, as long as i stay seated . .

Or do chest. Ooh decisions . .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

This morning sees me with an incredibly tight calf that feels like it could cramp up at any moment. Joy.

I'm also off to the Doc shortly to see if I can actually get an official diagnosis as although I'm convinced it's something to do with my SI joint, the symptoms don't all fit.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to doc - was pleasantly surprised I wasn't fobbed off - typically, that particular doctor is leaving in a couple of weeks.... :cursing:

Anyhow, I told her my symptoms, she pulled my legs about a bit, poked around a bit, offered to refer me for physio (I declined, given my recent experiences - the physio I went to is the one they refer you to....)

She agreed that it was definitely not a slipped disc, and that she'd have me in for an MRI if she suspected it. She thought the acupuncture chap was probably right and it was the ligaments etc around my SI joint and it was a spasm causing my symptoms. Only cure is to wait.....though I should take my anti inflammatories as they will help....

Best bit? Physio advice was wrong - I'm to stay as active as possible, can go to the gym, but ease into it and not do anything that hurts (in a bad way) :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Was due to go shooting tomorrow. I'm not really feeling sociable so may give it a miss and go to the gym instead....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ruaidhri said:


> beklet, how did you injure your back? hope you recover quickly


As it happens...doing deads :lol:

It was entirely my fault. Had another back injury (bruised coccyx, from skating) and since healing, had only done deads once. Had been avoiding training back, finally went for it and didn't warm up properly. My hams felt tight, but lifted it anyway, as the warm up sets had felt OK. It was an easy lift, but halfway up, my hips cracked, which bloody hurt!

I wasn't really 'into' it either, which never helps...I'm more p1ssed off that it was self inflicted than anything else... :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> your form is likely not good then. you shouldn't be "fvckin up" your back if you have good form. i injured my back a few months ago and it was from pushing too hard on deads, going to absolute failure which isn't necessary. i've not had any problems since. i stop a rep or two short of failure and never hitch reps (i.e. when you are struggling and get the weight 70%up and have to shrug and hitch to get it up the last bit), i think this is how i injured myself. you could also be raising your hips too early which takes glutes and hams out of it and puts all the strain on your low back
> 
> anyway my point is... there's no reason you shouldn't be able to deadlift if you nail your form
> 
> beklet, how did you injure your back? hope you recover quickly


Your right mate, only thing is my back was fvcked up with 30 years of walling bricks and blocks


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ruaidhri said:


> your form is likely not good then. you shouldn't be "fvckin up" your back if you have good form. i injured my back a few months ago and it was from pushing too hard on deads, going to absolute failure which isn't necessary. i've not had any problems since. i stop a rep or two short of failure and never hitch reps (i.e. when you are struggling and get the weight 70%up and have to shrug and hitch to get it up the last bit), i think this is how i injured myself. you could also be raising your hips too early which takes glutes and hams out of it and puts all the strain on your low back
> 
> anyway my point is... there's no reason you shouldn't be able to deadlift if you nail your form
> 
> beklet, how did you injure your back? hope you recover quickly


Disagree. If deads persistently cause problems - drop them, I don't believe everything can be corrected by form - some peoples biometrics just aren't suited to certain exercises.

Deads aren't necessary, Paul Scarborough built a decent back without them after all 

Anyway, good luck getting back in to it Beklet - I've gone through a similar process recently w/bad back injuries brought on by osteoarthritis and exacerbated by deadlifting.

Not all physios are garbage. Honestly. It may feel like it when you see a couple of bad ones, but they aren't all bad. GPs on the other hand...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Had a rather spiffing weekend. Cried off the shooting because I was being a twunt but went to the cocktail party. All mine seemed to have Cointreau in them for some reason..... 

My mate made an epic manly cocktail (it was in a pint glass) with JD, blue Bols, Creme de Menthe, Bailey's, loads of Absinthe, chocolate milkshake and squirty cream. And Sailor Jerry's..... it looked wrong (grey milkshake ffs) but tasted awesome. :lol:

Happily I didn't get drunk and had no hangover for the yummy breakfast of steak and eggs the following day :thumb:

Today, I finally set foot in the gym. Basically I tried a few things out to see what was going to work and what wasn't (all academic as I'm away again all week and will have to find a gym in Edinburgh...)

Crosstrainer - felt odd as left leg so weak still but was bearable. Wouldn't expect I'd be able to do much more than 10 mins though :sad:

Chest press machine - Fine.

Dumbbell bench press - Fine, as long as I keep my back flat on the bench and stay light

Lat pulldowns - Fine as long as I don't go too heavy

Cable row - As above

Leg extension - Seemed fine but didn't go too heavy

Leg curl - Iffy. Left leg VERY weak on this so would have difficulty training unilaterally

Calf Raise - No chance! Impossible with left leg

Shoulder press - Fine as long as I'm seated, with bench slightly back and NO ARCHED BACK!

Lateral raises - OK as long as I lean slightly forward.

Figured arm stuff would be OK, adductor and abductor no way.....nor would any kind of deads be a great idea...:laugh:

Either way, has given me something to work with - basically I can't train the back of my legs properly yet, unless it's very very light and 'pink' :tongue:

As for flab actor - have put on 2lbs in the last month I've not been training and been on holiday. Doesn't sound too bad but I expect I've lost muscle...

Had real problems trying to buy boots the other day - got home and realised it's pretty much a given as my calves are now 16" and 15.5".....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well, that was interesting.

Went to watch skate training earlier, and was chatting to the chap on reception at the sports hall, about injuries. Seems there's a proper sports injury clinic at the back of the building - do all MRI and stuff and correctional work, strength and sports conditioning etc. Will be emailing them, I think!

There's also a proper strength training faclity there, but it's only open in term time and restricted hours but it has all the gear, apparently, and is definitely more strength training friendly than most gyms round here. It's £250 a year though, cos I'm not a student, not sure I can afford that, given the opening hours but it's something to thik about when I finally get fixed.

Improvements are coming faster now - strength on toes has increased loads in last 2 days, hopefully my gym trip hasn't hampered anything


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck with it all Beks... I hate the conflicting advice given by "health professionals" sometimes... find what works for you and keep on doing it... (oh and how are those pink dumbbells coming along  )


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool, no need for the pink dumbbells yet then 

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Not pink ones yet.....

Bloody hotel....website had no mention of a gym so took no kit...only to find they had one...not a great one but I could have done some cardio....

Meh

No matter, although can't do full tiptoe yet, I can lift my heel off the floor, and when I was washing my hair earlier, I actually got a bit of backache. Trust me, this is progress 

Off to Notts tomorrow to get a sofa, therefore there will be light lifting and much walking


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Got a reply from the sports clinic, and they think they know what the problem is - can see me on Friday for an assessment, scans if required and to work out what (if any) corrective exercises I need to do. Hurrah! :thumb:

Notts was pretty good yesterday, despite the fact my mate picked up and tried on loads of great clothes, and they all fit her perfectly...what was particularly galling was that we once had identical measurements.....I just couldn't face buying a size 16 dress..... :cursing:

Where are the bloody smilies???

Found them..... 

I now have a sofa, leg is slightly better.

Went to gym today. Have set myself challenge of 30 mins cardio, 3x this week, plus at least 2 weights sessions....

Today...

Cardio 15 mins

HS chest press - started light, did sets of 10 until I started to struggle - last set a weedy 60kg

Shoulder press machine - same again, got to 25kg, didn't do more as back was arching slightly

Tricep pressdown 2x12, no idea what weight but was tiring fast at this point :sad:

Cable flyes 2x12, again, no idea what weight but I felt it, which is what counts...

Press ups 3x10

Cardio 15 mins

Feel really good for having done it will celebrate with a nice hot bath later...

Off to Hull tomorrow and the hotel has a proper health club in it, including a 25m pool so will be taking full advantage


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Bet you feel great to be back on it now, regardless of weight shifted 

1 weights set and cardio sesh down, 1 and 2 to go respectively. I really need to up my cardio and keep it consistant tbh, I have 1 great week then 2 rubbish ones lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha consistency, or lack of it, has always been my problem...

Spending hours sitting on trains is more tiring than you think!

I bloody hate cardio but have put on a stone in the 6 months I've been injured, despite eating less overall, so I need to do it!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym at hotel is rather good, is a proper gym after all. . . Did 22 mins of cardio and a couple of sets each of lat pulldowns, rear delts, straight arm pulldowns, hammer curls and concentration curls. Bit light, i'll use the excuse i was starving lol! Tomorrow i fully intend to take advantage of the pool and sauna


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yo bex just been catching up - this new site malarkey is doing me head in - none of the things I used to post in pop up like they used to when I just typed my name in the search facility...so I miss everything now.

My calves are about 16 as well and I've not had any problems buying boots anywhere ??? ..Im gonna tape them in a bit just to check as it goes haha !

Last ones I bought were from asos.com - have you tried theirs? ..before that it was clarks [pmsl promise they are nice hah with heels, buckles n stuff - in fact, me pal says they are FMBoots - think he'd be surprised if he knew where they were from lol]

anyway sounds like you having as much fun as ever with cardio ...not. Better that, than be a complete addict like me - Im a woman obsessed !

xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah yes clarks. At 120 quid a pop! Thing is, your 16 inch calves don't come with size 3 feet and stumpy legs lmao!

My left leg is still very weak so no way i'm doing 3 hour cardio marathons like you!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just been to gym, 20 mins cardio, 15 mins/10 lengths of pool plus 10 min sauna. Just short of my 3 x 20 min cardio for this week but do have fri sat and sun lol :-D


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Beks just popping my head in to say still reading and looking in... hope the frailties and infirmities heal up soon... sign of age dont you know...


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I trained weights tonight, ran out of time for cardio though....lol

I always seem to run out of cardio time......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Beks just popping my head in to say still reading and looking in... hope the frailties and infirmities heal up soon... sign of age dont you know...


P1ss off........ 



Hobbio said:


> I trained weights tonight, ran out of time for cardio though....lol
> 
> I always seem to run out of cardio time......


Yeah, funny that...terrible how it happens, eh? 

Train journey from hell yesterday. Taxi driver claimed he'd take 15 mins to pick us up, he took an hour so I missed my train and had to sit in Hull station for 55 mins - AND pay 30p for a pee 

Train was then stuck at a couple of points on the track because of some slow bastard train ahead, made it to Sheffield to see my next train 4 platforms away, with 2 mins to get to it.....

Got to it and my reserved seat was at a really minging table full of food rubbish which the staff ignored every time they walked past - train was rammed so couldn't sit elsewhere....

Got to Leicester with 8 mins to next train, got to loos which were out of order and opposite end of platform to stairs so had no time to get there, then tried to buy some food from the shop as was starving and the bloke in front was farting about and had no time to buy food :cursing:

Trip back uneventful, though I was starving lol

Today, I feel stiff all over, especially my back but at least I'm off to the physioterrorist later. Hopefully the good one...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well, that was enlightening. Will try for the short version....

Massively inflexible, biomechanical problem, anterior pelvic tilt, very long and weak hamstrings and calves, very much shortened quads. Rotation of one side of hips.

Cure - stretching.

Prescription - stretches 4 times a day for 2 weeks, can do crosstrainer, rowing and swimming only.

Weeks 2-4 more of the same - if I must do weights, upper body only, no leg training of any kind until back to full flexibility. Should go back in 2-3 weeks to assess.

Should be back fully functioning within 6 weeks. Wish I'd known about them before......


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

at least you have a solution of sorts... good luck with the rehab Beks...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Been a bit of a slug this weekend but travelling will do that for you. Back in the hotel. Did crosstrainer and rower. Don't think i've been near a rowing machine for years! Wasn't as dire as expected. Stretched, then went for swim. Happy, as i was tired and aching after 10 lengths last week and did 20 tonight  had sauna then stretched again. Now debating whether to go for a walk in the snow to the shop or just sit on my **** all night . .


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I vote ar$e!! too freaking cold and in my case so freaking tired... glad to hear you made progress in the pool Beks... keep it up and soon you will graduate from those pink db's


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

There have been no pink dumbbells lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So....went to gym. It was OK, for cardio 

Did crosstrainer, then a bit of walking on the dreadmill - even managed 2 mins of jogging, which was nice - until my calf started to feel tight. Did a bit on the rowing machine then back on the crosstrainer. 35 mins cardio in all, plus loads of stretching, as prescribed by the physio. As haven't managed much today, did them all twice.

Still convinced I'm coming down with something so shortly to eat a big bowl of rice with lots of chilli and have a hot bath


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Have been slack updating this week.

Basically.....

Mon went to gym, did some cardio and lots of stretching. Also jogged, 1 min walk, one min jog. Managed 3 jogs lol. Feeble.

Tues went to gym, did bit of cardio, 3 sets each of chest press, shoulder press and dip machine. Not heavy heavy but not shabby either. Jogged 3 mins in one go before calf got tight.

Last night, did bit of cardio, 4 sets cable row, then 3 each of rear delt, pulldowns and hammer curls. Again, heavy enough to feel it, but not to cause injury, but then only a plate or 2 off my previous bests so ok. Joged a whole 4 mins before calf got tight, heart rate after 4 mins registered at an unfit 185bpm 

Oh, and the stretches too....did them twice last night as I had time.

Tonight I'm back at the gym, cardio only. And stretches.....may do abs if I get time.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice one Beks, keep it up and you will be back to fighting fit soon enough... then I can come up and show you how rows are really done... not with pink dumb bells


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

There are no pink dumbbells at my gym as you well know!! 

Back to it today, 10 mins crosstrainer warm up

4 sets of HS chest press, heaviest set 80kg (yay nearly there!)

3 sets of shoulder press, last set a dropset

3 sets dip machine

One quad dropset pec deck

3 sets steering wheel thingies

3 sets underarm tricep pressdowns

Ran for 6 mins, was going for 7 but got horrendous stitch :sad:

Stretching going well, but my left calf will NOT play. No real improvement there at all, I still can't put my foot on the floor first thing. Hopefully, physio can do something on Thursday.

Tomorrow I'm in London for work. Joy.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice stuff Beks... have a great xmas and awesome new year...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Cheers hope i do! London was poo as usual, not helped by someone being hit by a train at luton, and the next train getting blue screen of death meaning everyone got booted off . . Meh. Got to gym, did cardio etc, up to 7 mins running now Yay lol . . . Got a bargain buying work clothes. Shirt and skirt, original price £209, mine for £54


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Can run for 7 mins, no gym yesterday as I wanted to go shopping for healthy food. Today hasn't been bad, apart from the tiger bread....

Back to the physio. He was slightly bemused as to why my calf was still so tight, when the rest of me is loosening up and getting much better...until he started work on it. Masses of scar tissue, meaning that colossal cramp I got in October caused my calf to tear. Badly. Nice, that 6 hours after that event, I went to a physio who didn't spot it, despite me mentioning I could no longer walk without a limp. :cursing: 3 months of crap and no training, and it could at least have been sorted a bit quicker...

Upshot is, I now have more calf stretches in addition to the others, I can now add a small amount of bodyweight calf raises, I can use the bikes again, and providing it continues to improve, I can go back to (light) leg training in two weeks - yay!!!!! 

Just did a yoga class. Words cannot express how bad I am at it lol....I spend the first 20 minutes wondering what the hell a lardy brick like me is doing there but it did get better. Going again on Saturday. :lol:

I am starving again, seem to be coming down with yet another cold so I think a nice thai red curry will do the trick... :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to gym yesterday, now running for 8 mins. Also trained back a bit

Pulldowns 4 sets

Cable rows 3 sets

Straight arm pulldowns 3 sets

Rear pec deck 3 sets

Dumbbell curls 3 sets

Stretches - loads, including bodyweight calf raises on a step - managed 6 on my left foot - oh dear.....

Today, I am going to yoga again, because I'm a loon...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yoga - similar class to Thursday - I am still pants at it. Must tryharder....

Cooking lovely Christmas grub - mince pies and gingerbread yummy!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

To gym yesterday - took the OH with me, as his TKD class is closed over Christmas, and our gym was doing a special two week Christmas membership for a tenner :thumb:

Was secretly pleased that although he could match me on weights, he could only do a couple of reps more than me 

Was supposed to run for 9 mins today but did 10 - stopped as throat burning lol, now my calf is getting better it's my CV fitness letting me down...

Dreadmill 10 mins run

Rowing machine 5 mins easy setting

HS chest press

30kg x 10

50kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

Cable flyes

7.5kg x12

10kg x12

HS shoulder press

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x8

50kg x6

Skullcrushers superset with CGBP

20kg x10

25kg 2x10

Steering wheel thingies

5kg x20

10kg to failure

5 mins on crosstrainer to warm up legs again

Stretches - improving slowly, and today I could to 2 sets of 10 bodyweight calf raises on a step with my left foot, last time, I could only do 6...when I can do 20 will add weight


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterdays run was an epic fail - 6 mins before it got to me - silly me for being on the dreadmill upstairs under the heaters...doh!!!!

Did my other cardio and stretches though so all good.

Back tonight....

After Christmas will be focussing on strengthening glutes and hams and abs. Eurgh


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi chick thought would pop in and say ola ...will be visiting the shire of bedford again soon - catch up with you for a session at golds while I'm there - you can choose body part ! will let you know and we can arrange if you're about. Have a lovely christmas - give me regards to the old man too. you going to see your family or staying at home? whatever you do - have fun xxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> Hi chick thought would pop in and say ola ...will be visiting the shire of bedford again soon - catch up with you for a session at golds while I'm there - you can choose body part ! will let you know and we can arrange if you're about. Have a lovely christmas - give me regards to the old man too. you going to see your family or staying at home? whatever you do - have fun xxx


Ha ha will do - we're going to his mum's Christmas Day -this is good as I can't be ar5ed to cook....

Back today

Ran for 11 mins it nearly killed me!

Lat pulldowns, 4 sets last set 61kg x 5

Cable row, 3 sets last set 57kg x8

Shrugs 3 sets last set 70kg x10

Straight arm pressdowns 3 sets last set 24.5kg x8

Back extensions 1x10 bodyweight 1 dropset 20kg/10kg/bw to failure. Bob managed the 20kg then had to sit down as he felt a bit sick....

Dumbbell curls 12kg (couldn't find the 14s) 2 sets

Concentration curl 6kg 2 sets

Stretches

My back feels tight lol, time for a bath


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

just found ya thought id drop in and say hi oh and

*wheres my mince pies?*

keep it up itll come back sooner than you think you need a physio with lifting experience mines an ex bb great guy really knows his stuff still lectures me for th eabuse i put myself through but keeps fixing me anyway


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Interesting weekend.....visited my family - the ones I#ve not seen for 7 years.....this includes my mum. She walks down the stairs, and first words out of her mouth?

'Oh, you've put some weight on....' :crying:

She has a point - even my aunt, who I always thought of as quite big, is smaller than me now......

She still wouldn't let me leave without eating half my bodyweight in food though :lol:

As it's been such a whirlwind of activity, and the gym is still closed tomorrow, I will spend the day doing sweet FA and readig my new books


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I lied. I went roller skating for 2 hours as I've not been on 8 wheels for 4 months - I can still skate round a rink at elast, and slow down, of sorts - was very happy that had slight muscle aches and not the usual crampy hell that accompanies skating so will def keep up with the stretching - and the gym is open tomorrow, so I'll be off there...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Been slack and not visited the gym yet - yesterday's excuse was that it was my birthday....

Today, I'm going to do initial tests for the roller derby reps challenge - 200 squats, 200 crunches and 100 press ups. As I've not done any of either for a few months, it should be interesting. We'll see how weak I am.... will prob try for squats and pressups today, though I have awful girly cramps and a sore back because of them


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Been slack and not visited the gym yet - yesterday's excuse was that it was my birthday....
> 
> Today, I'm going to do initial tests for the roller derby reps challenge - 200 squats, 200 crunches and 100 press ups. As I've not done any of either for a few months, it should be interesting. We'll see how weak I am.... will prob try for squats and pressups today, though I have awful girly cramps and a sore back because of them


Im in the exact same boat, not been for a bit so just need to get back in and work the core exercises... it will only take us a few weeks to get back in to the swing of things, its the initial DOMS that hurt :scared:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

The Raptor said:


> Im in the exact same boat, not been for a bit so just need to get back in and work the core exercises... it will only take us a few weeks to get back in to the swing of things, its the initial DOMS that hurt :scared:


I've been bloody injured forever..... :cursing:

Gym was a major fail - it was closed :lol:

While my mates went out unning, I house sat, did all my stretches and some calf raises - did 15 today....

Managed 50 squats before my back cramped up - damn period pains - and 25 press ups - how pathetic!!!

Never mind, will be at the gym tomorrow morning to start some light work on my hams, glutes and abs...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I was gonna go today but im a master of procrastination  i'm holding off until Monday the 3rd but its gonna be pretty immense tbh

Im actually pretty excited


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

The Raptor said:


> I was gonna go today but im a master of procrastination  i'm holding off until Monday the 3rd but its gonna be pretty immense tbh
> 
> Im actually pretty excited


I was going to go today but opening hours are stupid - instead I went to the farm, shovelled sh1t for a bit then helped spread it on the allotment, before digging up some veg for tomorrow - we're watching DVDs and eating roast lamb - yum!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So...New Year Resolutions? Well every year, I tell myself I'll be slimmer and leaner this time next year, and every year, I get fatter......

So, instead, I have a few goals...

First one. *Avoid Injury* :lol:

Roller Derby Challenge - 200 squats, 200 crunches, 100 press ups. THey reckon it's a 6 week challenge - I'm going for end of Jan, THEN the 200 squats with weight (just a bar mind), and none of this parallel bollocks, mine will be atg - assuming I can gain the flexibility required.....

Then I'll do a pullup challenge. I say it every year, but I'm thwarted by putting on weight lol pulling up 80kg is no small effort.....so this year I WILL do unassisted pull ups. Pull ups, not chins....

Increase flexibility - this goes with the injury avoidance....need to strengthen quads, glutes and abs. This may mean l...lu...lun....urgh...*spits*...lunges. Ick, I feel ill now.. 

Ultimately, the goal is to pass basic skills and get into one of the teams.

As far as weights go, get back to strength without injury and get some PBs in first half of year

Stick to running and do a 5K, hopefully a 10K by end of year. And not humiliate myself.... :whistling:

With any luck, all this will result in me not being a 175lb porker this time next year.

Oh, and a work in progress will be working on ending the ridiculous procrastination that blights every single area of my life.... :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fat ****er here not going to the gym today, as it's shut. Again. I will be walking a mile each way to Sainsbury's to buy some salad (for me) and beef sausages (for him) as obvioulsy a lard bucket like me should only eat salad forever.

FFS.....Yes, I'm a little oversensitive but sod it - still feeling crap after doind sod all yesterday - should never have had that glass of fizzy - my head still hurts!! :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Finally got to the gym - decided to start the roller derby challenge prep in earnest.....

But first a run - last effort was 11 mins and much wheezing...after a week or so off, did 15 mins, AND ran last 30 secs instead of jogged :thumb:

Achilles' tendon feels a bit iffy though, and it's same side as torn ankle so had better be careful...

My core strength is pitiful, as is my upper body strength at moment, but tonight was all bodyweight exercises as per the challenge...

Crunches 5 x 20

Press ups x 15, 15, 10, 10

Squats 4 x 25

Was going ot try negatives on the pull ups but had no strength. Also did stretches and 15 calf raises....

Feel good for it, chuffed I'm up to 15 mins and that I've not stacked on any weight over Christmas...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

As predicted, have severe DOMS in quads today - living and wrking on the second floor of buildings without a lift is interesting.......

Also have pain in lats.....how odd....

Gym tonight, probably but will train chest and shoulders to give leggies a rest.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to gym, very short on time but did chest, and stretched. Quads still fried, skating will be interesting tomorrow....

Was approached by a PT in the gym asking what classes I wanted - went on a rant and told her I need a bloody pad to put on the leg press so I can reach it......oops!! She did write it down though....


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Went to gym, very short on time but did chest, and stretched. Quads still fried, skating will be interesting tomorrow....
> 
> Was approached by a PT in the gym asking what classes I wanted - went on a rant and told her I need a bloody pad to put on the leg press so I can reach it......oops!! She did write it down though....


so did you sign up for bums and tums?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

bigbear21 said:


> so did you sign up for bums and tums?


****ing hell - were you spying on me???

She did try to get me interested...said circuit classes were more my thing.... :lol: (She's ex military...)


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i was thinking of doing a class but i couldnt get lycra all in one to fit (try burning that image from your brain without therapy)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Not as scary as the thought of me in oe fo those spandex thong and legging combos :scared:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Not as scary as the thought of me in oe fo those spandex thong and legging combos :scared:


pics


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

bigbear21 said:


> pics


The camera vomited........

Back to skate training today, and boy was it hard work! I have so much work to do - I'm stiff, unbalanced and weak. The warm up is not sufficient to get me comfortable so will have to do an extra one before the session, but I'm happy to be back...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yoga today. I'm crap at yoga, I don't bend the same way as everyone else - I need straps and blocks and stuff and I'm useless....

Back to weights tomorrow...


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Yoga today. I'm crap at yoga, I don't bend the same way as everyone else - *I need straps and blocks and stuff* and I'm useless....
> 
> Back to weights tomorrow...


you sure it was yoga sounds very similar to a strange club i once went to


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Beks, great to see you are off the pink weights  hope you had an awesome new year and xmas... catch up with you sometime soon I imagine...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

First time in the gym this week. Will rant about couriers if i'm not careful so . .

Was planning to do yoga but thought i'd better actually train instead, going for the squat press up and crunch challenge. Today i managed;

Crunches 5x30

Press ups 4x20

Squats 5x30


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Beklet said:


> First time in the gym this week. Will rant about couriers if i'm not careful so . .
> 
> Was planning to do yoga but thought i'd better actually train instead, going for the squat press up and crunch challenge. Today i managed;
> 
> ...


Oi oi.......body weight squats or with weight? Am thinking of trying out yoga but i lack coordination...so its probably a non starter !


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Kate1976 said:


> Oi oi.......body weight squats or with weight? Am thinking of trying out yoga but i lack coordination...so its probably a non starter !


Body weight - the challenge is to do 200 without stopping, and I;m not allowed to use weights on legs yet - hopefully should get the all clear tomorrow 

I am crap at yoga but I'm very inflexible, so I have to give it a go, to avoid more injury!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Think I'll lurk around the journals for a bit - the chubby haters vitriol squad are back out in force......

Some good news - Physio has given me the all clear to train fully (that now includes leg training with weights, but I need to do single leg squats too - boo)

He's putting me in touch with a strength and conditioning coach who will assess me and hopefully give me corrective exercises to address the imbalances so I don't get injured again....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Today - planted 200 onion sets, did a bit of digging and dug a trench.

Have appointment with conditioning coach on Tuesday morning. This is where I get told my deadlift and squat form are all wrong, everything bends the wrong way and I'm utterly deformed :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Join the club Beks...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Today's reality check has been brought to me by Facebook.

I thought I looked OK on Sat. Then I saw a photo. How depressing. The frustrating thing is that no matter how vile the photo, I still want to eat crap. I think I need help.

Off to the gym shortly, so I can feel all inadequate as I huff and puff on the dreadmill....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lol, I think that describes all of us dear girl... was thinking I havent been doing too bad and then saw some holiday snaps... DOH... 

hows the weights going? you upping them again? hows the squatting going?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> lol, I think that describes all of us dear girl... was thinking I havent been doing too bad and then saw some holiday snaps... DOH...
> 
> hows the weights going? you upping them again? hows the squatting going?


Have only just been given OK for squats so haven't done any yet.....

Had hissy fit in the gym - people just getting in the way so stomped off to Tesco.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sooo.....

Went to see the man this morning. I got prodded, inspected and made to do overhead squats.

I am most definitely unbalanced (but you knew that)

Anterior pelvic tilt (which I knew about), but the strain is on my calves, hence the tear. I have to do some work, which he's going to email me this week, and then he's going to make me hate foam rollers.....

From what I gather, it's going to involve more but different stretches, and some serious hamstring and glute pain. Think I'd better go for the Malika butt blaster lol!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Been drinking water properly last couple of days. It's finally filtered through and i feel like a walking kidney. . . Visited a good friend, now to try not to wet the bed lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Car failed MOT - 2 things stupid and easily fixed, other will be a right royal pain. Worse is the odd engine idling and general maintenance crap....

Tomorrow I'm going for a 3 hour class marathon in the gym - whether I make it or not, who can tell.....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you mean wether you make the class or make it through the class 

Sucks re the car... theres always something to do on those damn things... you going to the GP?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> you mean wether you make the class or make it through the class
> 
> Sucks re the car... theres always something to do on those damn things... you going to the GP?


Well, I sort of made it - missed circuits because I had to borrow a car....made yoga, which I was worse at than usual - lots of leg cramps going on  Legs Bums and Tums was nothing of the sort (thankfully) - it involved kettlebells and weights and stuff and I had to resort to girly press ups because my shoulders were shot.... 

Had an hour to eat and chill, then it was off to skate practice - the complaints from my back meant I bowed out for 15 mins but it was still good fun.

Film and junk night tonight - debating the Greek salad (not junk but loads of cheese) or fried chicken.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello missy, l will be checking in from time to time to abuse you...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

gemilky69 said:


> Hello missy, l will be checking in from time to time to abuse you...


Feel free..... 

Today I was convinced my body had been swapped with that of a geriatric, but it's got better - the pain is 'good' pain, and loosened up considerably as I was digging earlier....have a few days of driving and hotels again this week - hope they have gyms as the roads around Stansted and Heathrow aren't nice....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Feel free.....
> 
> Today I was convinced my body had been swapped with that of a geriatric, but it's got better - the pain is 'good' pain, and loosened up considerably as I was digging earlier....have a few days of driving and hotels again this week - hope they have gyms as the roads around Stansted and Heathrow aren't nice....


I did legs this morning, feeling sore already !


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sore throat. Do not want. :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Definitely lurgified. Sore throat, snot monster, angry tonsils, achey. Bleh. And I get to drive to a hotel where I had a row with the snotty receptionist last time - joy......


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you have all the fun Beks...  hope you feel better soon...


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

what do you do for a job becks? seem to travel quite a bit


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Definitely lurgified. Sore throat, snot monster, angry tonsils, achey. Bleh. And I get to drive to a hotel where I had a row with the snotty receptionist last time - joy......


Did you win ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I could tell you what i do but i'd have to kill you lol

I won yet another argument with the hotel staff pmsl!

Gym yesterday, bit of an all over workout and found a foam roller in the gym which i found hurts like a bitch lol!

Today did a 10 min run which was hard work then 200 crunches in 5 sets of 40, 40 press ups before my wrist complained, then total failure on the swim.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Now I'm on a PC not a phone, I'll update properly....

I've been helping train former Immigration staff to do Customs work. They need people to practice questioning, search and interview on, so that's what I do. It means getting my ar5e out for complete strangers, but no one's vomited yet, though a couple have cried..... :lol:

Swim was a fail as the clasp on my bikini is iffy, and if I move my arms back, it pings open - I'd had enough people see my baps for one day, tbh.... 

Last night did nowt - felt awful as I had the choice of the sandwich van or nowt for lunch. Sandwich made me feel sleepy and groggy and my headache got worse ( 2 nights of no sleep)

Today, got home at 5pm, went to gym, ran for 10 mins (before I was a wheezing wreck), did 100 press ups (5x20) - not helped by the bird using the vibrating plate nearby on a high setting - when your arms are going, it doesn't help..... 

Follwed that with 200 squats - 40x2, 50x2 20x1

Then all my stretches, as prescribed by Mr Physio.

So I can do the 200 crunches, 100 press ups and 200 squats - though not all in one hit. I could probably manage 100 squats if pushed, but it's not the end of the month yet - next job is to do the amount in as few sets as possible...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

its always nice to be home hey Beks... lmao at you making people cry...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> its always nice to be home hey Beks... lmao at you making people cry...


How rude lol I try not to......I think if I saw my bare ar5e in bright light I'd cry too.. :lol:

Today I managed the triple....feel free to laugh but you'd hurt too -

Circuits - 1 min each on crunches with medicine ball, step ups, tricep dips on step, upright kettlebell rows, oblique twists with medicine ball, lunge/hammer curls, step up and punch with dumbbells, kettlebell clean and press, overhead squats with medicine ball, then repeat non stop for almost an hour with the last circuit at 30 sec each......my poor shoulders!!!! 

After that was an hour of yoga - all deep lunges and stuff - I did not do well :lol:

Then LBT - wasn't sure about this as my eyesight had gone a bit funny so was scared I'd faint and make a tit of myself, but being a pillock I went for it - after a warm up was effectively non stop side leg raises, side planks, overhead tricep dumbbell jobbies, more bench dips, crunches with dumbbells, leg raises, bicycle things, squat/press, lunge/curls, side lunge/front raise, more leg raises for glutes, planks, lunges with front leg on step, more jumping around to cool down.....

After that, managed to drive home, got to town, ate a plate of scrambled eggs, beans, bacon and toast with a huge mug of tea, and bought seeds and stuff for the allotment. No skating today as my legs won't work :cursing: besides, wouldn't want to overdo it now... 

Cringe moment of the day - getting back to my locker after the classes and digging my coat out from under my bag, I noticed a text from the physio. THinking it was about my appointment on Tuesday, I looked, for it to say 'I'm sure he/she is really cute  x'

I was rather confused till I realised I'd sent a load of random people (including the barman from the pub) a photo of my kitten.......(that's not a euphemism lol it's the four legged variety that goes 'miaow' and scratches the furniture :lol: ). Had to send a text back apologising to all who I thought had received it - Christ he probably thinks I'm a right weirdo stalker type PMSL


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey I didnt get a text with your kitten on it...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Terribly sorry lol 

Today I feel stiff as a board, everything aches and I have a ferocious appetite. I'm also full of snot. Ugh. Later, will be planting flowers and garlic.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Did the 3 hour hell this morning. In theory, Scotty Painboy has banned me from circuits, etc, and anything involving squats and cycling/rowing. Easily sorted - I just didn't do the squats in the circuit class

Got to gym at 8.30, rolled around on Agent Orange for a bit, did 5 mins cardio to warm up then onto the class - 4 rounds at 1 minute each of crunches, pressups, upright kettlebell row, shoulder raise and press with med ball, oblique twists with ball, tricep dips, kettlebell clean and press (there was no squatting down here, honest ), hammer curls, step ups and calf raises.

This was followed by an hour of yoga, in which my ankle really bloody hurt - my ANKLE FFS!!!!

Then 45 mins of what is supposedly Legs Bums and Tums, but was lots of leg raises, lunges, crunches, flyes, tricep dips, press ups, kettlebell swings and jumping around.....

Somehow I managed to twang my inner thigh while doing step ups in the first class - irritating because I've actually been prescribed these by Mr Pain, but happy I've done plenty of exercise for the day....

I am now starving, and I have more spuds in the oven......Have to go shopping later, will try to go healthy, thinking of severely reducing really starchy crap, unless I'm going to be doing lots of exercise, as I've definitely found that if I eat bread at lunchtime, I'm half asleep an hour later


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So, to Comedy Sunday. Bloke went out last night, to a party. I didn't know anyone, so went round a mates for KFC....

Bloke rolls home at 2am, completely spannered, trips over everything, nearly burns down the kitchen making cheese toasties then staggers to bed....conversation as follows;

Me - So, how drunk are you?

B - Extremely. I flirted with 2 girls

Me - And you're telling me this why?

B - So I don't lie to you

Me - Who were they?

B - My ex's best mate, and my best mate's ex (not exactly in those words but that's who they were....)

Me - Riiight. And what happened?

B - Nothing. I asked F what would she do if I came onto her, and she ran off screaming, and S demanded a kiss when I left. Then I came home, threw up by the river and jogged the rest of the way......I feel a bit rough

Me - Uh-huh.....you likely to be sick? (I have the biggest vom phobia ever)

B - Are you mad, or don't you care?

Me - *grunts*

B - Shall I go and sleep on the sofa for a bit?

Me - Come back when you're not likely to throw up......

:lol: :lol: :lol:

He finally crawled back into bed at 10am, got up at 12, ate some burgers and is now back in bed because he feels rough.....serves him right!!! 

Meanwhile, I had a blast from the past friend me on facebook, and NOW he tells me he always had a thing for me (not seen him in 15 years and I fancied him like mad then lol, though he used to be ginger........ 

As I'm not going to be in hotels for 3 days of the week, this week, I will shortly be off shopping, to go on a fruit and veg binge - will be nice not to be eating hotel food and supermarket sandwiches for once!!! :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Poor boy obviously has food poisoning of some sort giving him delusions of birds chatting him up and you pick on him... 

No hotels means more consistency in the gym too which will be good...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol he wouldn't have food poisoning from toast PMSL!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Some good news today - my motivation seems to be returning. I always said I 'wake up' in Feb, what with the lighter mornings and all, but I went to the gym today, beat Agent Orange, and actually thought 'I believe I can do this' - about getting back into and enjoying training, AND shedding the lard...

First day of Operation Clean up today - food was good, not perfect, but much better than usual. Worst thing eaten is possibly a bit of brown sauce lol

Tomorrow I'm out driving, so will have to take something portable.....this is the bit that lets me down tbh but work could take till 1pm pr 5pm...Ill be having a massive omelette for brekky though!

Have managed nearly 3 litres of water - had to wee 3 times while at the gym....

Workout as follows (not exciting but as prescribed)

Agent Orange fight (I won)

Stretches as prescribed

Circuit x 3 - Crunches x 12, plank 30 secs, side plank 30 secs each side, step ups with 6kg dumbbells (with leg raise)x12 each leg, walking lunges with dumbbells x 12. Sounds easy. Wasn't.

Few pull downs and assisted pullups - man I', weak! Was struggling with 33kg assistance - I'd worked up to 5kg assistance but I was over a stone lighter then.....

10 mins incline walking on the dreadmill and my ankles only complained a bit....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work Beks... good to hear the ol motivation is coming back...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

No email from trainer so I went to the gym. Not an earth-shattering workout, no PBs, but I made it, and I did a workout, didn't make excuses not to bother (except in one justified instance). All I need now, is to sort out a structured workout I can stick to.....

For those of you that like such things, here it is;

Bench press

bar x 10

30kg x8

40kg x6

45kg x 4

50kg x 2 yes I wimped out but there were no spotters, thought it would make more sense to go for....

HS chest press

40kg x8

50kg x8

60kg x6

70kg x4

HS shoulder press

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x6

50kg x2 - shoulders were popping and cracking so much I abandoned it in fear of getting another injury - must learn to pace myself!!!

Lateral raise

6kg x10

8kg x8

10kg x8

Flyes

14kg x10

Dropset 14kg x10 8kg to failure

Dip machine

50kg 2 x8

70kg x6

Pressdowns

15kg x10

17.5kg x10

21kg x10 (finding my weight it's been so long since I've done them!!!)

So, there it is. Nowhere near any PBs, except lateral raises weren't as vile as I remember.......

Skating tonight, it's going to hurt!!!! Still on no contact, so hopefully I won't injure myself

Food going well, got a bit hungry yesterday, still faintly hungry today, but nothing I can't handle...have a meeting in London tomorrow, which means they supply lunch. To be fair, it's usually not too bad with chicken pieces, fruit and salad, just have to stay away from the cakes and sandwiches!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm still here.....failing to keep up with journals lol.

Quick catch up.

I seem to be mainly injury free atm, but after months of no heavy training, I'm **** weak. Lower body is, anyway. Upper body seems stable. Calf seems OK but is prone to cramping and aching. Haven't seen Mr Painboy for a while due to lack of cash but should be seeing him next month.

Have been doing bootcamp for 3 months. This would usually involve me getting up at 5am for a 6am start, spending an hour doing evil circuits, and trying to not go back to bed when I got in. I say usually, as my alarm didn't go off this morning so I failed horribly 

Skating...not so good. We had to get a new venue, as the old one is getting a new floor, which is unsuitable for skating. As of a month ago, we have a new venue, but now the training times have changed and I can't get there every week. Annoying.

Started doing Polenastics, after going to my mates hen party. I'm crap, but it's fun and is helping with my upper body strength.

Have been getting to the gym, periodically, but my Fear of Squats has also become Fear of deadlifts. Tried 60kg last week and my back ached - terrified it would pop again. It's going to be a lot of work.

Bob has his truck on the road, my car is due a massive overhaul and I have become a ladybird bore. That is all.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Beks is lifting pink dumb bells again 

no ladybirds spotted the last few days Beks but loads of wasps...


----------

